

Life after Facebook - mmphosis
http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/opinion/2014/07/life-after-facebook-201475175522941104.html

======
momentumim
Life after facebook should be distributed, decentralised and with a human
application pattern. It could be a company following the ind.ie/manifesto and
just presented at the indietech.org/summit. We are, as a small startup try to
do something along these lines:)

